# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - bug =

## mastersoft

Si dot mund ta perkthenim fjalen BUG , ne kuptimin e nje bug-u ne softwer ???

----------


## devi_666

> Si dot mund ta perkthenim fjalen BUG , ne kuptimin e nje bug-u ne softwer ???


ca gjera shoku eshte me mire te lihen dhe te perdoren ne gjuhen e tyre origjinale.kjo ka dy arsye. e para shton larmine e gjuhes sone dhe e dyta shqipja ka fjale te kufizuara ndaj po i shiperove nuk do kene bukuri fare. ky eshte medimi im. shikoni anglishten. sa kuptime ka nje fjale e vetme?!!!
psh vime te rasti i fjales bug. si ta shqiperojme virus??? insekt??? tartabiq??? çimkë???  lere fare dhe perdore bug.

----------


## Edmond.S

> ca gjera shoku eshte me mire te lihen dhe te perdoren ne gjuhen e tyre origjinale.kjo ka dy arsye. e para shton larmine e gjuhes sone dhe e dyta shqipja ka fjale te kufizuara ndaj po i shiperove nuk do kene bukuri fare. ky eshte medimi im. shikoni anglishten. sa kuptime ka nje fjale e vetme?!!!
> psh vime te rasti i fjales bug. si ta shqiperojme virus??? insekt??? tartabiq??? çimkë???  lere fare dhe perdore bug.


Ke te drejte.Mendoj qe gjuha jone duhet t'i ndjek hapat e kesaj veprimtarie te gjuhes gjermane.

Keto fjal as qe duhet te merret inciativ te perkthehen.si me e qujt BUG-in gjate hakimit:insekt?apo biruc?

----------


## devi_666

tani qe u hodha nje sy te shpejte dhe disa fjaleve te tjera te cilat disa anetare jane munduar ti shqiperojne mendoj se nuk shkojne fare.dhe nuk duhen shqiperuar por duhen lene sic jane. te tregohemi pak racionale dhe te mos i kalojme caqet e patriotizmit.
=================================
me thoni sa prej jush do preferonin windowsin ne gjuhen shqipe? kam frike se do jene shume pak.

----------


## OO7

BUG = *Gabim*!

----------


## mastersoft

> tani qe u hodha nje sy te shpejte dhe disa fjaleve te tjera te cilat disa anetare jane munduar ti shqiperojne mendoj se nuk shkojne fare.dhe nuk duhen shqiperuar por duhen lene sic jane. te tregohemi pak racionale dhe te mos i kalojme caqet e patriotizmit.
> =================================
> me thoni sa prej jush do preferonin windowsin ne gjuhen shqipe? kam frike se do jene shume pak.


absolutisht , kurre nuk do ta merrja windowsin ne gjuhen shqipe!

----------


## BesmirG

Po sikur _bug_ = *e metë* ?

@MUAHHH

_Gabimi_ qendron per "Error".

@mastersoft

Çdokush eshte i lire te thote çfare t'i duket e drejte, por mendoj se si shume te tjere, une kurre nuk do thosha kurre per kete. Nese ke kohe pak kohe te lire dhe jep kontributin tend ne permiresimin e vetem pak fjaleve me terminologji nga informatika, te siguroj se do te doje ta perdorje çdo program ne shqip, nese te pelqen.

----------


## mastersoft

@BesmirG

Ore do ta doje ti nje windows ku ne vend te RECYCLE BIN te ishte SHPORTA E RICIKLIMIT , apo ne vend te CANCEL - ANULO , kur them kurre , eshte kurre,  jo pse se dua gjuhen shqipe , larg asaj , po me mire te jete ne gjuhen e krijuesit.

----------


## valdetshala

Ose do ta doni ju nje sistem operativ DRITARE?? Une per vete jo! E hup origjinalitetin.

----------


## Rrjeti

> Ose do ta doni ju nje sistem operativ DRITARE?? Une per vete jo! E hup origjinalitetin.


Disa emra mbahen në gjuhën e krijuesit kurse të tjerat përkthehen dhe përshtaten.Cilët emra përkthehen e cilët përdoren në gjuhën e krijuesit është temë diskutabile mirëpo mund të ndjekim shembullin e kombeve që  kanë përkthyer dhe përkthejnë nga gjuha angleze në gjuhët e tyre, dhe cdo gjë do të të qartësohet.Ata që nuk i përshtaten kushteve dhe rrethanave të reja, stagnojnë dhe zhduken.Ligj i natyrës....(lexo vepra të Darwinit)Andaj disa komente këtu në lidhje me përkthim apo jo nga gjuha orgjinale janë të paqëndrueshme apo flasin kot...Në botën e informatikës cdo herë egziston zgjidhje alternative  për cdo problem dhe vështirësi.Kush ka përvojë e di bukur mirë e kush nuk ka përvojë le të mëson, le të lexon para se nxjer përfundime.
Ja një shembull më të freskët: http://www.facebook.com/index.php?lh...ec71f97269252&

----------

